# hollywood glam<333



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 29, 2009)

did this for our New Diva-Studio Talk class at work yesterday =]

MAC
Bare canvas paint
vanilla e/s
texture e/s
brown down e/s
facsinating eye kohl
blacktrack fluidline
brun e/s for brows
med drk mineralize sfn
light over dark mineralize duo blush
cherry lipliner
russian red lipstick
pro lash mascara
#1 lashes





















and me with work buddies =]


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

I almost want to hate you, you are so gorgeous!! I love love the lips and eys...so pretty!!
Best Brows EVER!!!



Check the size on a few of your pics....they can't be larger than 640 X 800


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 30, 2009)

you are just so flawless! i love it!


----------



## kariii (Mar 30, 2009)

holy lips, I want them!

Always love your looks!


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 30, 2009)

oh my gosh - you are sooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!  great look!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 30, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I almost want to hate you, you are so gorgeous!! I love love the lips and eys...so pretty!!
Best Brows EVER!!!



Check the size on a few of your pics....they can't be larger than 640 X 800_

 

thanks love! uh oh how do i change it?


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi1129* 

 
_you are just so flawless! i love it!_

 
thank u boo


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just shrink them down a bit where you linked them from and they should automatically change


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 30, 2009)

she shoooo can paint a face


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 30, 2009)

insanely gorgeous


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 30, 2009)

do my makeup like yours plzzz !


wow... this is just beautiful!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Just shrink them down a bit where you linked them from and they should automatically change_

 
i think i did it thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^^ Yes they are perfect!!!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy moly! That's one of the nicest makeup jobs I've seen in a long time. Simply gorgeous! <3


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 30, 2009)

You look so ethereal and beautiful


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow, you are perfection!!


----------



## sarahx (Mar 30, 2009)

I love all of your looks! Amazing. 

Also, you have the most gorgeous shaped lips, very jealous!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 30, 2009)

those lips <3


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful as always - love the eyes - and of course those amazing lips! Very cute look!


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 30, 2009)

i love this. i still have not worn my russian red out of the house lol..anyway you look stunning


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful skin


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

ur incredible


----------



## sinergy (Mar 30, 2009)

girl, like always, beautiful!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2009)

you are absolutely stunning. I love all of your looks


----------



## fintia (Mar 30, 2009)

Look at those lipsssss! hot!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Hotness!


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 30, 2009)

Anytime I see your name on an FOTD, I know it's going to blow me away.  And this is certainly no exception.

Everything you do is gorgeous.  I wish you worked here in NYC ... I'd be in your store at least once a week!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 30, 2009)

Beyond gorgeous, love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 30, 2009)

God you are gorgeous


----------



## moonlit (Mar 30, 2009)

you look great.I need to get light over dark duo


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2009)

Love it, the lips look amazing


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 30, 2009)

You are gorgeous! And all your looks are fab.. love this one as I do the rest


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you were an MA in my city - I'd be broke - I'd be at your counter every day for a makeover, and I'd just hand you my paychecks.

Amazing skills.


----------



## psychotums (Mar 30, 2009)

Your lips are amazing! You remind me of Kat Von D. Very beautiful look!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful As Usual!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 30, 2009)

B-e-a-utiful!!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful!  i always enjoy your FOTDs!


----------



## Sanderlees (Mar 30, 2009)

holy luscious lips!~


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 30, 2009)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG!!! you are so beautiful, I love those red lips... amazing job girl!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 31, 2009)

You have the most beautifully proportioned face AND I love the make up!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 31, 2009)

u're hot! i love ur brows


----------



## II3rinII (Mar 31, 2009)

steffers!!!

how did studio talk go for yall?  i faxed you guys a list of our customers that were interested in classes to help yall book.  hope it helped.  you look great, see ya at update!!  hugggggs!


----------



## amberenees (Mar 31, 2009)

yOu are sOooOooO F amazing!!!
skillz for days!!!
you're lOOks are SOoOOOOOo-Puh FRESH!!!
such an inspiration!!!

THANKIES!!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 31, 2009)

Steph! You are so talented! I love it!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_Anytime I see your name on an FOTD, I know it's going to blow me away.  And this is certainly no exception.

Everything you do is gorgeous.  I wish you worked here in NYC ... I'd be in your store at least once a week!_

 
i wish i did too! tthat would be amazing!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_you look great.I need to get light over dark duo _

 
yes its my fave next to grand duo!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracyann91* 

 
_If you were an MA in my city - I'd be broke - I'd be at your counter every day for a makeover, and I'd just hand you my paychecks.

Amazing skills._

 
aww thanks love =]

not all of it though! hehe


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 31, 2009)

Best lips ever! You look great.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotums* 

 
_Your lips are amazing! You remind me of Kat Von D. Very beautiful look!_

 
i love kitty kat! spank u much!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_steffers!!!

how did studio talk go for yall?  i faxed you guys a list of our customers that were interested in classes to help yall book.  hope it helped.  you look great, see ya at update!!  hugggggs!_

 
erin! yes we got it! but we didnt get many =[

anywho! cant wait to see u and put some bitter on ya! lol muah!


----------



## Brie (Mar 31, 2009)

God your HOT!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!! Youre stunning...


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 31, 2009)

could you be any prettier!  love this.  so subtle yet with so much umph...I wished you worked in DC :-(


----------



## Sophie040 (Mar 31, 2009)

You look gorgeous and so does your makeup!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful as always. I love this look


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 31, 2009)

I love every single look you have posted on here! This look is gorgeous like you.  I always get inspired by your posts.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey pretty lady!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks a bundle my makeup lovers!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

Your screen name in Perfect.  You beat the HELL out of your face!!!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 31, 2009)

Brow envy over here! so pretty!


----------



## devin (Apr 1, 2009)

This look is fiyah!! Very pretty!


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 1, 2009)

omg could you please do a tutorial of this look. i just want to see how you create your looks? you are amazing. i am so jealous.


----------



## mandee.f (Apr 1, 2009)

hollywood glam is right...but i think sex kitten can also apply ^^ your lips look great.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 1, 2009)

Makeup is so well done your face almost looks like a painting! Keep up the great work!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 1, 2009)

This is so glamorous. I LOVE your FOTDs


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

i must learn this!!


----------

